# SC best 'guns' competition



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

We've had a best legs competition, so now onto the arms.Post a pic of your arms, can be bicep, tricep, forearm, whatever you want, comp photo, gym photo.

The winner will receive:

-A 50% discount off any SolidTraining services

-£50 worth of Matrix Nutrition products

-A SolidTraining Tshirt

-UKM fame as having the best guns

This is open to anyone and everyone, get your photos in by 1pm on 06/08/13 and I will pick the winner.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

My effort, arms are lagging to be fair.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

My effort. No bicep shots on my phone il grab one later


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

do we not need a constant pose? like a behind double bicep and then tricep or something?


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Unfortunately my kung fu is weak so im out


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

1manarmy said:


> My effort. No bicep shots on my phone il grab one later


Liking your style in trainers best set of nikes I've bought


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's my input:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Aint got any guns myself just these little pea shooters :nono:



BTW @Chelsea, ya cvnt!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ducky699 said:


> do we not need a constant pose? like a behind double bicep and then tricep or something?


Put up what pics/poses make your arms look their best. I'm not judging on certain poses, just arms as a whole.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B4PJS said:


> Aint got any guns myself just these little pea shooters :nono:
> 
> View attachment 131375
> 
> ...


Haha, love you too x


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

There's some good entries in here already! :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

representing the lil man


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

This comp is only running for 1week, so get your pics in


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine unpumped the other evening.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mine unpumped the other evening.


Looking good mate! Are they pink Calvins by any chance?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Looking good mate! Are they pink Calvins by any chance?


No mate there just some of them spandex type material ones, stretchy you know for people that have big quads to pull em over ............ oh........wait............ you cant relate to this.......... LMAO. Only kidding. Thanks mate, making progress slowly.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mine unpumped the other evening.


Nice, two questions though. Is that a real cat and why have you blanked out your nipples


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> No mate there just some of them spandex type material ones, stretchy you know for people that have big quads to pull em over ............ oh........wait............ you cant relate to this.......... LMAO. Only kidding. Thanks mate, making progress slowly.


I hate everything about you.

Not really  do they do those spandex shorts in boys size small? :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Nice, two questions though. Is that a real cat and why have you blanked out your nipples


Because I had a tshirt on with a company I don't wan to be affiliated with that's all mate. Just an old scraggy thing I wear in the house.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I hate everything about you.
> 
> Not really  do they do those spandex shorts in boys size small? :whistling:


Lmao. I think these are actually small.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Because I had a tshirt on with a company I don't wan to be affiliated with that's all mate. Just an old scraggy thing I wear in the house.


And the cat?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mish said:


> And the cat?


I thought that was a joke question lol. Why would I have a fake cat course it's real. Lol


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Here's my input:


lol I aint being gay but how big is your knob?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I thought that was a joke question lol. Why would I have a fake cat course it's real. Lol


My immediate thought was that it was fake and wondered why someone might have a fake cat.

Looks fake, try make some money out it.


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

Can we keep this competition quiet from @Therealbigbear, otherwise I'm not entering?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> lol* I aint being gay* but how big is your knob?


This in fact means you are gay, just in the same way that racists always start their racist comments with 'i aint being racist but, i hate black people because of the colour of their skin'


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mish said:


> This in fact means you are gay, just in the same way that racists always start their racist comments with 'i aint being racist but, i hate black people because of the colour of their skin'


Doesn't mean he's racist? Just doesn't like the colour??


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mish said:


> This in fact means you are gay, just in the same way that racists always start their racist comments with 'i aint being racist but, i hate black people because of the colour of their skin'


Surely blokes can talk openly about their willies without being gay


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

JammyGit said:


> lol I aint being gay but how big is your knob?


Genuinely worried why you want to know! :confused1:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> Surely blokes can talk openly about their willies without being gay





JammyGit said:


> lo*l I aint being gay but how big is your knob*?


Said no hetrosexual man ever

This better?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JammyGit said:


> lol I aint being gay but how big is your knob?


Its because he didnt have time to give it a rub and a few spins around before the pics like he usually does.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Its because he didnt have time to give it a rub and a few spins around before the pics like he usually does.


LMFAO


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Spawn of Haney said:


> LMFAO


You may laugh but he actually does this. Some pics looks like he has been jelquing the b4stard for half hour.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Therealbigbear

.....game over :lol:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

BritishAssassin said:


> Can we keep this competition quiet from @Therealbigbear, otherwise I'm not entering?


I'm not entering I might fire some pics in though lol

Just because mine are probably the biggest it doesn't mean they are the best you know far from it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Nice, two questions though. Is that a real cat


That made me LOL



Serious though, @Suprakill4 ...... Is it real?

:lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That made me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way that's a real cat.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

one of mine


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

jake87 said:


> one of mine


Ohhhhh I'm off now your here with them ffs. Awesome mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And ffs yes it's real lol!!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ohhhhh I'm off now your here with them ffs. Awesome mate.


hahaha cheers mate still a week to go.

looking shredded in your pic!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Who else has got a impressive set of guns? Don't be shy!

@RACK won the best legs, can he take the double?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Bit awkward to get some decent shots on me own but here goes nothing......



Definitely bigger than @Chelsea's poor excuse for arms:devil2:

Edit: Dramatic effect pic just for good measure lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bit awkward to get some decent shots on me own but here goes nothing......
> 
> View attachment 131751
> View attachment 131752
> ...


Cvnt :wub:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bit awkward to get some decent shots on me own but here goes nothing......
> 
> View attachment 131751
> View attachment 131752
> ...


Hahahahahaha pr**k! Definitely bigger than mine mate, looking awesome!

Hmm I feel like im being too nice....... Maybe they look so big because they are next to such a tiny chest? 

Ahhhhhhh that's better :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha pr**k! Definitely bigger than mine mate, looking awesome!
> 
> Hmm I feel like im being too nice....... Maybe they look so big because they are next to such a tiny chest?
> 
> Ahhhhhhh that's better :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Touchè my friend!

My mate is always telling me i have a pigeon chest too, cvnts


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Touchè my friend!
> 
> My mate is always telling me i have a pigeon chest too, cvnts


Don't worry mate I have it all sorted for you:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370819524652?device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=54&ff19=0

You never need to worry again


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bit awkward to get some decent shots on me own but here goes nothing......
> 
> View attachment 131751
> View attachment 131752
> ...


Only time I've seen synthol look good mate, well done


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

My pea shooter the other day


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2013)

fvcking jealous of this thread.

Gonna become a bicep boy this winter


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

On a bulk earlier in the year


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Only got until tomorrow lunch time to get your entries in!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

One from bodypower this year


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> View attachment 132057
> 
> 
> One from bodypower this year


I'm done......

:lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm done......
> 
> :lol:


Agree, game over!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Only 1.5hrs left to get your pictures in!..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Winner will be announced tomorrow am.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

And the winner is... @Sharpy76

Some very good arms in here, a tough choice as always!

Sharpy, please contact @MatrixNutrition and myself to collect your prizes


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> And the winner is... @Sharpy76
> 
> Some very good arms in here, a tough choice as always!
> 
> Sharpy, please contact @MatrixNutrition and myself to collect your prizes


HOLY SH!T,

Never won fvck all...EVAR lol!

Thanks @solidcecil i'll be in touch later this afternoon if thats ok?!

WOOP WOOP:lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my guns, unpumped


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> HOLY SH!T,
> 
> Never won fvck all...EVAR lol!
> 
> ...


Speech speech speech!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> HOLY SH!T,
> 
> Never won fvck all...EVAR lol!
> 
> ...


Congratumalations matey :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> HOLY SH!T,
> 
> Never won fvck all...EVAR lol!
> 
> ...


It's about time you realise you wouldn't be out of place on stage one day mate!

Well done :beer:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> my guns, unpumped


Thank fvck you're too late:lol:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations sharpy and impressive guns clubber.


----------

